# shimano Sora double 7 Speed



## crashingscot (27 Jul 2008)

wanted - shimano 7 x 2 STi Shifters / brakes for road bike, - eg SHIMANO ST33007DPAA 3300 Sora Double 7 Speed Road STI levers. Anyone got any they don't need, let me know what you want for them.


----------



## Globalti (4 Aug 2008)

I've got some old 7 speed Shimano RSX shifters, which I took off my refurb project. TBH I don't know if the RH shifter works properly or not, it was shifting badly but I think that was more to do with the incompatible spacing on the Campy block it had. I don't think they are very worn, the bike hadn't had much use at all. 

You can have them if you pay the postage or collect, Lancashire.


----------

